

It's a London underground map and a working circuit board. - jacobsimeon
http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/16/view/23445/yuri-suzuki-london-underground-circuit-map-radio.html

======
rlt3
Having worked in an art museum for a while, I gained an appreciation for
artwork I never really knew I had.

One area I really liked was using newer technology in unexpected ways -- not
just using Photoshop to make a cool image. A good example, and not totally
unrelated to this piece, would be the Something Awful GIF exhibit:

[http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=348...](http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3487352)

I love seeing people take something that exists now and molding it. Art has
always been about this in some form, but now, with the digital age,
manipulating the visual (and auditory) senses has become easier.

One thing that really has come from this age is the imperfections in the
digital medium: glitches. We now have the Glitch genre of music and art as
well.

<http://www.evanmeaney.com/glitches.html>

All of the way art has evolved, and in such a short period, really catches my
fancy for some reason or another. I'd love to go to a museum full of just
thing kind of stuff.

~~~
dhucerbin
I hope you would like this:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=X...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XPpWE29yeiE)

It's a manifestation of El Lissitzky's idea - digital/electronic library.

------
wrekkuh
From a design perspective this actually brings Harry Beck's inspiration for
modern 'tube' maps full circle.

The 'electrical schematic concept' revolutionized the way these maps were
drawn -

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Beck>

------
Carioca
Really cool, though it might be a little dangerous to use as an actual map in
the London Underground.

------
acarabott
I saw this at the design museum, he also made a denki puzzle radio

[http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/16/view/23447/yuri-
suzu...](http://www.designboom.com/weblog/cat/16/view/23447/yuri-suzuki-
technology-will-save-us-denki-puzzle.html)

------
mds101
An interview with the designer is available at
<https://vimeo.com/album/2067663/video/48937359>

------
mik4el
This is the most beautiful circuit board I've seen since
<http://www.esarcasm.com/wp-content/01-geek-tattoos.jpg>

~~~
Robin_Message
PNSFW

